# Bama/lsu game thread



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2015)

Gonna be a good one. Fournette is kept in check. Bama rolls 35-24.


----------



## rhardy (Nov 7, 2015)

What the Game time


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

LSU gonna eat elephant meat tonight.  PETA going to call for an investigation


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

rhardy said:


> What the Game time



8 eastern time


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

4net gets ROLLED


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

RTR

all the Roaches around here will come out of the wood work in a little while..


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Pfft!!!! The Polish kicka loses the game winner...........


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Pfft!!!! The Polish kicka loses the game winner...........



told ya


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> told ya



Thats what I'll be saying in a few hours......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> RTR
> 
> all the Roaches around here will come out of the wood work in a little while..



I'm ya huckleberry!!! 

LSWho


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Thats what I'll be saying in a few hours......



neva

4net gets rolled


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm ya huckleberry!!!
> 
> LSWho






Game starts after your bedtime


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> neva
> 
> 4net gets rolled



4 net rolls the tide.... He's going to make R Ragland look like a girl!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Game starts after your bedtime



I had my nap!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> 4 net rolls the tide.... He's going to make R Ragland look like a girl!



This day and age,   he may be a girl


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> This day and age,   he may be a girl


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I had my nap!



well, you should get the 1st qtr in then


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

Gonna be a slobber knocker fo sho.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> well, you should get the 1st qtr in then



On my 2nd martini!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> On my 2nd martini!



You're wayyyy behind.


6 has fell off the porch twice already. He just gets up hollering Row Tide.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> On my 2nd martini!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2015)

arkansas and ole mrs. going to ot.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> arkansas and ole mrs. going to ot.



this on tv?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

n/m... found it on the tube


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're wayyyy behind.
> 
> 
> 6 has fell off the porch twice already. He just gets up hollering Row Tide.



He'll think they won tamara!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2015)

bama owns its destiny now.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 7, 2015)

LSU wins this game. Fournette runs angry.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Jimmy Ray said:


> LSU wins this game. Fournette runs angry.



comedian huh


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> comedian huh



Last time I checked 7-0 is better than 7-1.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Last time I checked 7-0 is better than 7-1.



I actually prefer 711 or sometimes 7up


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Tide rolls jimmy


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2015)

Jimmy Ray said:


> LSU wins this game. Fournette runs angry.



Hang it up Randy. The gig is up.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Where did you run over that deer 6?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

If 4net doesn't win this game he loses heisman


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Where did you run over that deer 6?



in suwannee


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Tide rolls jimmy



LSU wins in the end. You'll see in a few hours.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> in suwannee



I've been hunting that swamp for years too.......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

About game time

Here's to a Good Game tigers


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> bama owns its destiny now.



So does LSU. We'll see how good this BAMA D is. My money's on LSU


----------



## riprap (Nov 7, 2015)

Bama in a blowout. Should be decided at halftime.


----------



## Amoo (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

Come on other tigers!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

riprap said:


> Bama in a blowout. Should be decided at halftime.



I like it


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

Is that Gary and Verne ?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Amoo said:


>




BAMA don't get skeeeeered


----------



## Amoo (Nov 7, 2015)

Bama got a 1st down, game over, let's head to bed fellas


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

rtr


----------



## Amoo (Nov 7, 2015)

You can't pull a Les Miles on Les Miles....good playcall Kiffin...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Stopped that is all


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

That play was over before it started.. snap the ball center!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Had to go for it on 4th down because of the polish kicka


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2015)

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

look at that DEFENSE


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2015)

Gary "He lost his shoe on that play, that's why he didn't throw the ball"  -right after threw the ball.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2015)

nice 3 and out.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Hands to the face by the Bama D lineman not called


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 7, 2015)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Bama looks soft tonight


----------



## Amoo (Nov 7, 2015)

Off Topic Rant:

I wish they would throw a flag any time a player on the field doesn't have all 4 chinstraps buckled.  

Hey kid, that uncomfortable thing on your head, it's there to protect you...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Coker is just about ready to throw and INT


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Not this time punt it Bama


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2015)

I think Les Miles is Mark Richt with a lucky horseshoe stuck up his rear.  You have the best RB in the country and you throw the ball 2 out of 3 times to start the game.   How many lucky breaks have Miles' teams got over the years?  13 men for UT, the bogus 15 yard penalty vs AJ Green when UGA had the lead and momentum, etc.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

How come every player that makes a play is the best player on either team?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Commercial


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

4net better bust loose


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> How come every player that makes a play is the best player on either team?



Cause Verne and Gary are idiots


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Bama looks soft tonight



That's what Ole Miss said.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Cause Verne and Gary are idiots



You're too kind to them, you give idiots a bad name.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 7, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Is that Gary and Verne ?



Aren't they y'all's fave


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

4net for 6 inches.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

4net for -5 yards


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

LSU self destructing down there


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

wow


----------



## Amoo (Nov 7, 2015)

Brandon Harris


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Bama's secondary sucks


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2015)

Gary "Oh he called it a catch"  Yeah you dummy they usually do that when he catches the ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

4net just gashed them HA!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Bama's D looks tired......... It's just the 1st quarter!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Gary "Oh he called it a catch"  Yeah you dummy they usually do that when he catches the ball.



He needs to be slapped


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Bama just caught a break that D is gassed


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

Derek Henry giving 4net a lesson so far


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Henry good run


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

butter fingers


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Stewart... you suck


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Thug


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

end of the 1st 0-0


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Bama can't kick it


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Come on!!!!!! Let them play!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Can he make the kick from here?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes it's in his range


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice throw in the dirt Coker


----------



## Amoo (Nov 7, 2015)

3-0 Bama route is on


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2015)

State holiday in Alabama the guy hit one.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

3-0 Bama.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> State holiday in Alabama the guy hit one.



More misses to come


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

LSU D taking it to Bama


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Bama's D looked gassed last time out they needed the O to get a long drive. Lets see how they do 4 net looks mad


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

First Blood... Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

Flower-net getting NADA!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Front 7


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> Flower-net getting NADA!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks like the rest helped Bama's D.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> State holiday in Alabama the guy hit one.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

So who's getting the #1 heisman spot now cause it ain't 4not


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Bama's D looked gassed last time out they needed the O to get a long drive. Lets see how they do 4 net looks mad



You watching the current game???? Or a previous years game!!! Lol. 

Bama's D is playing furious right now. Like they typically do! Just one first down for LSU and single digit rush yards so far Fournette! 

Yeah, they're gassed.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Henry


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh Henry!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Beast


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> You watching the current game???? Or a previous years game!!! Lol.
> 
> Bama's D is playing furious right now. Like they typically do! Just one first down for LSU and single digit rush yards so far Fournette!
> 
> Yeah, they're gassed.



I just call it like I see it


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> You watching the current game???? Or a previous years game!!! Lol.
> 
> Bama's D is playing furious right now. Like they typically do! Just one first down for LSU and single digit rush yards so far Fournette!
> 
> Yeah, they're gassed.



Don't feed the THUG


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Bama got by with holding on the long Henry run....... Refs are going to make sure Bama wins


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

Flower - Net 6 total yards...

Henry - 77 for 7 Runs... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Don't feed the THUG


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> Flower - Net 6 total yards...
> 
> Henry - 77 for 7 Runs...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



rtr


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> Flower - Net 6 total yards...
> 
> Henry - 77 for 7 Runs...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



No wonder Henry has 77 yards the refs are letting Bama hold


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Bama got by with holding on the long Henry run....... Refs are going to make sure Bama wins



They probably flew in the crew that helped out Clemson earlier today

THey get paid per flag they throw against one team and for the ones they don't throw on the other.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I just call it like I see it



you need to see an Optometrist


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2015)

td.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

TD Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

TD Henry!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Bama got by with holding on the long Henry run....... Refs are going to make sure Bama wins



Yep. Looks like they want a Bama/Clemson playoff game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you need to see an Optometrist



and a gynecologist


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2015)

Bama Showed up!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> and a gynecologist


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> and a gynecologist



I are one........


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Bama Showed up!



BAMA don't get skeeeered


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

10-0... Defense is gassed and Bama is stroking a BIG Check to the refs... What say you Brown-Wood


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Pathetic show of sportsmanship by the Bama sideline!!! Thugs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> 10-0... Dense is gassed and Bama is atropine a BIG Check to the refs... What say you Brown-Wood



Not argument from me.......


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

What!!!!!!!!!!! A flag thrown on Bama?????


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

1st down


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

Oops. ......


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

TD LSU!!! Bama's Secondary sux!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

conerbacks still our weak link

good grief


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

Now we have a game!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> TD LSU!!! Bama's Secondary sux!!



3 years running


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> TD LSU!!! Bama's Secondary sux!!



Well said!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Actually the gamble didn't pay off


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Sacked


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice sack by Jalen Mills.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Anotha flag


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

Here we go!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Tie game


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

Oops


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

Brand new game...

10-10... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 7, 2015)

Tie game. Woot!


----------



## Amoo (Nov 7, 2015)

This is starting to remind me of what Stanford did vs WSU. WSU took McCaffery out of the game and Stanford started running Hogan. LSU doing the same thing here with Harris and Fournette.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2015)

Tied up, fun game to watch.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

Come on boys sack jake choker!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

Oops


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

Ask and I received


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice sack by Arden Key!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Saban looks lost


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Coker is a 5th year senior and takes a sack right there.. He is just Stupid


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Saban looks lost




Nah he is just trying to fake out the mad hatter


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Coker is a 5th year senior and takes a sack right there.. He is just Stupid



Nice series


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

oh God


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Brown?

fg anyone?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Bawahahahaha


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2015)

Free rent at the trailer park on that one. Only one week though.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Nice series



wasn't shabby was it????


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Brown?
> 
> fg anyone?



 Wait until the game is on the line.........


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

4not looks like he's about to cry


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hallelujah!!!! Congrats to Griffith on a job well done.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

And... The Polish Kicker makes it!!!

Roll Tide Haters!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

Does lsu know you don't HAVE to run the ball on a kickoff?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Wait until the game is on the line.........



he wouldn't of made that without all your positive energy the past few weeks///  ty


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> wasn't shabby was it????



You know you're worried.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

Flower-net SUX!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Does lsu know you don't HAVE to run the ball on a kickoff?



they're getting killed


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> And... The Polish Kicker makes it!!!
> 
> Roll Tide Haters!!!



Correction he made that one..... Don't get too excited a lot of misses yet to come....


----------



## riprap (Nov 7, 2015)

Uga fans and their predictions...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

It appears Chubb is better than 4net at this point of the game.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Jimmy Ray said:


> You know you're worried.



worried the game will end too late and I will struggle on the stand in the AM


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It appears Chubb is better than 4net at this point of the game.....



Chubb... Hah... Chubb...


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> Chubb... Hah... Chubb...



Haters gonna hate......


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> Chubb... Hah... Chubb...



He had more than 9 yards at the half.................


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

BUGA bout to bust loose after half.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Band playing


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

man!   1980 was a long time ago folks... I just realized that


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

2nd half bout to start


win or lose

dogs still suck


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> man!   1980 was a long time ago folks... I just realized that



Seems like just yesterday


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 7, 2015)

Round 3 of this heavy weight battle kicking off!!! 

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Int


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

Oops


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

oops!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> oops!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 7, 2015)

Who winning the ball game.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

LSU looking like a bunch of old ladies out there......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

TD Bama


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

defensive holding on the INT


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> who winning the ball game.



bama 20-10


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> defensive holding on the INT



Don't bring facts to the game they will call you a thug.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

4net  9 yards rushing


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> bama 20-10



I can live with that.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 4net  9 yards rushing


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

Auburn 23 a&am 10


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I can live with that.




so can all the dog fans


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 7, 2015)

I see it now Brown, Bamas D is just about to be on empty. My apologies on questioning you earlier sir


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> I see it now Brown, Bamas D is just about to be on empty. My apologies on questioning you earlier sir



He and the rest of the dogs have gone into hiding.. If bama starts losing, they'll return.... that's how they work


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> I see it now Brown, Bamas D is just about to be on empty. My apologies on questioning you earlier sir



This game is rigged. The refs are letting the Bama players get away a lot of holds, hands to the face etc. Pathetic,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> He and the rest of the dogs have gone into hiding.. If bama starts losing, they'll return.... that's how they work



Thug Coker sacked I'm back!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

BUGA turned into booger


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Coker sucks folks


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Coker sucks folks



Yes he does and so does the secondary.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2015)

I hate being on call when a big game is on. Just tuning in.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Yes he does and so does the secondary.



What does that say about those who have fallen to the Mighty Tide...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Coker sucks folks



Jimbo 1 

Saban 0


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> What does that say about those who have fallen to the Mighty Tide...



It's just a matter of time before a spread team lights up the D and beats you like Ole Miss D.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

Flower - Net... 14 carries... 14 yards... 

WOW!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It's just a matter of time before a spread team lights up the D and beats you like Ole Miss D.



Bring it...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2015)

Why would anybody keep running against that defense. Looks like Schotty play calling to me.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> Bring it...



It's coming


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

Ridly!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It's coming



Can't wait!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> Can't wait!



ok.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh Henry!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> Oh Henry!!!



He looks soft


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

FRONT 7

Fo Real


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> He looks soft



why are you looking in that area


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2015)

Gary -"remember 27-10 is a lot different than 23-10"


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Td bama


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> He looks soft



SOFT TD by Henry...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> why are you looking in that area




Thats twice you have made homo tendency post today...... I'm starting to think your a leaner......


----------



## Amoo (Nov 7, 2015)

Bama putting it on LSU now.  Won't be much crying about Bama in the top 4 come Tuesday.  In other news Nebraska just beat Michigan State.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> SOFT TD by Henry...



It's easy when there are no defenders in front of you..... Come on show some fb knowledge.....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Amoo said:


> Bama putting it on LSU now.  Won't be much crying about Bama in the top 4 come Tuesday.  In other news Nebraska just beat Michigan State.



Go Huskers!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 7, 2015)

I was hoping for a Bama win, but I also wanted LSU to keep it close so the SEC might get 2 into the playoff.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

The refs are all but letting Bama win this game


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

OMG... Punt out at LSWHO 40... Wow...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

Just got a pm from Browning Slayer


BUGA is about to turn it up. Stay tuned


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Thats twice you have made homo tendency post today...... I'm starting to think your a leaner......





Your the one calling them "soft"


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just got a pm from Browning Slayer
> 
> 
> BUGA is about to turn it up. Stay tuned



slaya is passed out


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Amoo said:


> Bama putting it on LSU now.  Won't be much crying about Bama in the top 4 come Tuesday.  In other news Nebraska just beat Michigan State.



wow


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Your the one calling them "soft"



No No:


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Holding that should be called back


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> slaya is passed out



He turned it up after the Dawgs offense showed out today.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Holding that should be called back



These ref's are terrible.


It's pretty dadgum obvious.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> He turned it up after the Dawgs offense showed out today.



bless his heart


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> slaya is passed out



just got a pm hes processing 3 fawns from today. He will be back in the morning


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> just got a pm hes processing 3 fawns from today. He will be back in the morning



only 3


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

LSwho


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2015)

looks like JimmyRay, Randy, Les Miles runoft.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> just got a pm hes processing 3 fawns from today. He will be back in the morning



More like Wednesday. 


He acts like he's packing out elk in Utah.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you need to see an Optometrist





BROWNING7WSM said:


> and a gynecologist





brownceluse said:


> Thats twice you have made homo tendency post today...... I'm starting to think your a leaner......


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

30 -10... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like JimmyRay, Randy, Les Miles runoft.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> 30 -10...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



What's the score?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

I wonder who will win Alabama vs Florida. Lol


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Whats the score?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 7, 2015)

I didn't see this game going this way. Didn't think bama could shut down 4net. Great defense and Coker has turned into a great QB


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> whats the score?



30-10?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

idiot turnover


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

you just knew Bama would have to turn over the ball at their 20


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

Throwback said:


> I wonder who will win Alabama vs Florida. Lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> you just knew Bama would have to turn over the ball at their 20



It will only take Fournette 23 rushes to score.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> you just knew Bama would have to turn over the ball at their 20



I had that vibe too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2015)

bogus call


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> bogus call



nevermind.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

TD lsu off another bama turn over


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2015)

blocked!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

4 net taking over this game now


----------



## Amoo (Nov 7, 2015)

If Bama plays like they did the first 3 quarters, nobody can beat them.  If they play like they have all season and are starting off the 4th quarter with 2+ turnovers a game, they can lose to a lot of teams.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

well,, lets see if we can turn it over again


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> well,, lets see if we can turn it over again



its highly possible folks


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2015)

crap.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

As long as Henry doesn't fumble again i think Bama will be ok


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2015)

Whew! Needed that 1st down.
Go clock go!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2015)

Congrats to Bama, beat the slop out of LSWho!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Henry 200 plus yards rushing


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Henry for heisman


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

4net who


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2015)

ROLL TIDE!!!!!
Man, what a relief!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

final

30-14 BAMA


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

Congrats Bammers


Y'all looking pretty tough. Big game looming on the 21st


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

5 straight over lswho


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey LSU... Rammer Jammer Yellow Hammer!!!

On to the Cow Bells!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2015)

Wud he say?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

You're next ODoR


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wud he say?



he said "4net who"


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Chubb for heisman


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

chubb who


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> he said "4net who"



He must have said it in 4nets native language.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You're next ODoR



Amoo


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> He must have said it in 4nets native language.....



Great game, Jeff! 

Night, all!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Good game lsu.

Heading to bed.  Got some AM hunting to do in a few hrs


----------



## Amoo (Nov 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Amoo



Don't look at me, MSU going to get spanked.  They literally can not stop the run.  Only chance they have is if Bama goes back to turning the ball over.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

I agree with Amoo, State wins BIG.


----------



## Amoo (Nov 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I agree with Amoo, State wins BIG.



You guys mind if we borrow Cook for a game?  Ya'll don't need him anymore anyways.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2015)

morning quack


----------



## Throwback (Nov 8, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 4net who



4not


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2015)

Amoo said:


> You guys mind if we borrow Cook for a game?  Ya'll don't need him anymore anyways.



No.


That would be like giving you the keys to a Ferrari, when all you've ever driven was a Pinto.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2015)

rtr


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2015)

rtr


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2015)

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles



daily nolesux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily nolesux



Thug


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2015)

daily clemsuck sucks!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 8, 2015)

Daily Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Ragin (Dec 10, 2015)

Jimmy Ray said:


> LSU wins in the end. You'll see in a few hours.



Wow!  Cool to see a LSU fan here!  
Geaux Tigers!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 10, 2015)

Ragin said:


> Wow!  Cool to see a LSU fan here!
> Geaux Tigers!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Henry for heisman



yep.


----------

